# Wasserasseln



## kerstin42 (24. Feb. 2010)

Hallo foris,
als ich heute meinem Miniteich einen Besuch abstattete, bemerkte ich merkwürdige Bewohner die ich vorher noch nie gesehen hatte.
Ich habe sie Fotographiert (wird später eingestellt, bin ich nämlich zu blöd für) und im www gesucht.
Ich denke es sind Wasserasseln in allen Entwicklungsstufen. Es sind sogar ziemlich viele!!!
Nun wünsche ich mir nur noch das sie wirklich gut sind für meinen Miniteich.

lg kerstin


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Wasserasseln räumen auf ! 
Da hab mal keine Panik, wenn es die sind.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Servus Kerstin

Wiki sagt ...


----------



## kerstin42 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Also ist das Teichwasser schlecht? Was genau heisst das jetzt? Schlechtes Trinkwasser? 
Das macht mich jetzt etwas ratlos, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Eigentlich macht der Teich (für mich rein optisch) einen guten Eindruck.
Kann ich denn irgendwie testen was mit dem Wasser nicht stimmt? Und ist das überhaupt ratsam einzugreifen? 

HILLLLFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Digicat (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Servus Kerstin

Also ich würde das so inpretieren, das die __ Asseln genug zum fressen in deinem Teich finden ...

Würde mir erstmal keine sorgen machen ... aber ein Wassertestset kannst dir ja trotzdem besorgen ... aber bitte einen Tröpfchentest ... und dann die Werte hier einstellen ...


----------



## Inken (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Hallo Kerstin!

Vorab schnell noch :willkommen hier bei uns!!

Wenn die __ Asseln im *Trinkwasser* auftauchen, ist es ein schlechtes Zeichen für die Wasserqualität, da sie sich von organischen Rückständen errnähren, die ja im Trinkwasser auch wirkich nix verloren haben. Aber dein Teich ist doch kein Trinkwasserreservoir! Bestimmt gibt es dort für die kleinen Kerle jede Menge Futter, mit dem sie - ganz wie Wolf sagt - aufräumen können.

Wenn du mehr über deine Wasserqualität wissen möchtest, dann schau dich im Zoofachhandel nach einem Wassertest-Set für Gartenteiche um. Gibt es als Teststreifen oder als Tröpfchentests, wobei letztere viel genauer sind.

Aber da du ja keine Fische im Teich hast, bist du doch eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite! Jedes Tier, das zu dir kommt und freiwillig bleibt, fühlt sich also wohl! 



Helmut war wieder schneller!


----------



## kerstin42 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Hallo Foris,
hier meine ersten Bilder versuche. Ihr seht auf zwei Bildern die Wasserasseln und auf dem letzten Bild eine meiner __ Muscheln. Ich hoffe ihr könnt sie einigermassen erkennen.
lg kerstin


----------



## Digicat (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Servus Kerstin

Klasse Fotos  

Jetzt fehlt nur mehr dein Teich mit Umfeld ...


----------



## schilfgrün (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Hallo Kerstin,

eigendlich sind es doch kleine Helfer, die ,wenn sie nichts mehr zu fressen haben, wieder verschwinden und Deine Wasserqualität besser sein dürfte.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## axel (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Schöne Fotos Kerstin 

Ich hab mal Asseln ne Zeit lang bei der Arbeit zugesehen . Die zerlegen abgestorbene Pflanzenreste. Also ich find die nützlich .

lg
axel


----------



## kerstin42 (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Heute habe ich mich mal getraut und habe ein paar Fotos gemacht. Die anderen Bilder vom Teich könnt ihr unter "miniteich" finden.
lg kerstin


----------



## ron (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wasserasseln*

Allo ihr,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76gAQBvJO4s

Ganz nett.

LG

Ron


----------

